# Schneider's Oktoberfest recipe



## thetruenorth

Hello, This is my first post here, however I have read a lot of excellent information so far on this forum. I was hoping that someone might have  a recipe that mimics Schneider's Oktoberfest sausage. I have tried several Oktoberfest sausage recipes, but have not yet hit one that is close.

If anyone has some input, I and likely others would appreciate it greatly.


----------



## wuerstel

Hi True North,

here's maybe a recipe that you can use. Mind you, what I suspect you are looking for (Munich Weisswurst) will NOT be smoked, but heated in water, and eaten with sweet mustard.

Without further ado, here's the recipe, I'll try to translate as best I can:

1,2kg Rind / Kalbfleisch                                         1,2 kg beef/veal
0,8kg Schweineschulter mager                              0,8 kg pork shoulder, lean
0,8kg Schweinebacken                                          0,8 kg pork cheeks (*)
0,2kg gekochte Schwarten                                    0,2 kg cooked fat back
0,6 ltr eiskalte Milch od. Eisschnee                        0,6 Liter ice cold milk, or ice snow 

Pro/kg                                                                    per combined kg of the above
21g Kochsalz                                                         21 g salt

3g Pfeffer                                                               3 g pepper

1,5Muskat                                                              1,5 g nutmeg
1g Backzitronenpulver                                           1 g lemon powder (or perhaps a drop of lemon essence)
0,5g Piment                                                           0,5 g allspice
15g Petersilie frisch / gehackt                                15 g fresh parsley, chopped

Die Schwarten (damit sie kalt sind) am Vortag 45 Min. kochen  
abtrocknen lassen und mit der 2-3er Scheibe wolfen.  
Am Tag der Herstellung das Fleisch und die Schwarten  
mit allen Zutaten wolfen , anfrieren und kuttern.  
Abfüllen in Schweinedärme Kal. 28/30 zu je 15 cm  
und 30 Min brühen mit 75° danach in kaltem Wasser abkühlen.  

Cook the pork fat back the day before (in order for it to be cold),  @45 minutes, pat dry and put through small disk of your meat grinder.

Next day, grind and combine all ingredients, chill until lightly frozen, then put in food processor until smooth (perhaps in batches).

Fill into 28/30 mm hog casings, about 6 inches per sausage. Simmer at 75 degrees C (@170 degrees F) for @30 minutes, then chill.

* Note:pork cheeks are tough to come by, so I'd substitute raw bacon/pork belly  for this.

===============

Haven't done this one yet, but looks like some guys who usually have terrific recipes do. Here's the link to where I found this:

http://www.chefkoch.de/forum/2,70,468456/Weisswurst.html


----------



## richoso1

Hello, and welcome to the SMF. When you have a chance, give us a little introduction about yourself and your equipment. I moved your thread to roll call so that others will have the chance to welcome you. It's all good my friend.


----------



## big-guy

Here is my Clone for Schneiders Oktoberfest.

*Bratwurst (Oktoberfest)*

*
  
*

*
  
*

20 lbs. Pork butts

4 cups milk

6 Tbs. salt

4 tsp. Prague powder

1 Tbs. mace

8 tsp. white pepper

1 Tbs. nutmeg

2   tsp. ginger

4 eggs

4 cups powdered milk

1 Tbs. Special meat binder


  


Grind meat through a fine plate. Mix spices together and add to meat with the rest of the ingredients. Mix well. Stuff into hog casings. Link and place in simmering water for 20 minutes. Remove and cool under cold running water until cool to touch. Separate the links and package


----------



## mballi3011

First off welcome North Guy to SMF. Now there are several people here from the euopean side of the world that are members here. So give it alittle bit of time and I'm sure that some of them will chime in and give you the recipe that you need. But after all of that. You'll like it here for there are alot of really good folks that would just love to help you out with just about anything to do with smoking. So you need to go out there and get something to smoke and if you have any questions just post them here and we will be happy to answer them for you.

So Welcome To Your New Addiction.


----------



## scarbelly

Welcome to SMF - I have seen the package but have never tasted the Schneiders - what does it taste like?

Here are some links to some of my favorite sausage making sites

http://www.meatprocessingproducts.com/sausage-recipes.html

http://www.wedlinydomowe.com/sausage-recipes

http://thespicysausage.com/index.html

Good luck and let us know what you come up with


----------



## beer-b-q

Welcome True North to SMF, Glad to have you with us.
 

This is the place to learn, lots of good info and helpful friendly Members.
 

For those of you new to Smoking, be sure to check out *Jeff's 5 Day Smoking Basics eCourse*.

Click Here it's *"FREE"* ... 5 Day eCourseE


----------



## meateater

Welcome to the SMF. Glad to have you here. Lots of good folks, great recipes and knowledge. Looking forward to your first qview.


----------



## boatnut

curious as to why the prague powder in your recipe if not smoking??


----------



## DanMcG

I can't speak for BigGuy, but sometimes cure is added to a sausage to give it a pink color instead of the uncured gray color of a fresh sausage.


----------



## deannc

Welcome aboard!  Snap some pictures and share some Qview with us.


----------



## big-guy

You are correct you don't need the cure for protection It is there for color and taste.


----------



## nashville north

Hello friends,  I've been in Nashville Tennessee for 19 years and never been able to find what I recall as true Oktoberfest sausage.  Now I found this little site and receipes,  and I think it might be because 'Oktoberfest' is a name for Schneiders' version?   Do I have to order from Schneiders' for delivery?

There are many German sausages found here in the land of deep fried Turkeys and deep fried Dill Pickles on a stick (ya, really!) but nothing like the sausages up north.  A friend of mine who is a Wisconsin native of German descent  doesn't even know what I'm talking about but says it sounds great. 

I remember going to the Kitchener and Elmira farm markets on weekends in the fall when the sausages would be rolling on their little grills.  It would be served up on a crusty hard roll (inside soft) with the hot juicy sausage nestled in comfortably, then blanketed with a nice pile of sauerkraut and finally, drizzled with copious amounts of real  German mustard.   Think of how welcome that was, coming in from the cold,crisp day, with the smell of snow and burning wood chimneys in the air.  ahhhhh!

My friends wonder if I am German and I say no, I'm French actually but there is nothing like the sausage experience that I am describing. Ditto for Poutine which is just starting to be experienced here.

We were usually able to also buy the sausages in the packages, freeze them and cook all year round, not just in October.

Well, we finally got Red Rose tea down here after having to order it for years so miracles can happen.


----------



## gary s

[h1]*





	

		
			
		

		
	
Hello and welcome from East Texas. This is a great site, lots of information and great people that are willing to throw in their two cents worth on about anything.   *[/h1][h1]  [/h1][h1]*Gary*[/h1]


----------



## cloudymornings

hi souds awsome do you use homo milk? do you use skim milk powder? i can't wait to make this thanks


----------



## GaryHibbert

Hey

Welcome to the forum.  You’ll find great, friendly people here.  You’ll also find a ton of info—if you have a question, just ask and you’ll get about 10 answers—all different LOL

Gary


----------



## dave944

What exactly is "special meat binder"?


----------



## DanMcG

here ya go  Dave,
http://www.butcher-packer.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=26_103&products_id=894

It's a blend of phosphates to aid in retaining moisture in your sausage.


----------



## dave944

Thanks for such a quick response.


----------

